# Converting a Ford Festiva



## Membury (Feb 27, 2012)

My brother and I are in the planning stages of an EV conversion. The donor car will be a 1992 Ford Festiva, which stripped to transaxle will weigh about 1,500 pounds. We intend to use a NetGain Warp9 DC motor, Soliton controller and Hall Effect pot, 48 200-amp lithium batteries, and a WICOM energy management system. Our range objective is 110 miles per charge. We invite comments and advice.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

The Festiva seems a good choice from a weight standpoint. Have you checked http://www.evalbum.com/3832?


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Only thing to be careful of is whether or not a 9" motor will fit in the festiva engine bay. I know that the 9" motors are too big for geos, without major surgery. Of course, a geo is not a festiva. The two things that are often at issue is the length of the motor, and whether or not the half axle will clear the motor.

Unless you are dragging an anchor or your spare tire on the end of a chain you should have no problem getting 110 mile range with that setup presuming you aren't planning on driving at 80mph or climbing mountain passes.

In fact, with such a light car, lithiums, a solition and a 9" motor, you could consider a direct drive setup. Shoot for about a 4:1 axle.

Good luck.


----------

